

Microsoft: One in 14 downloads is malicious - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/security/166029/microsoft-one-14-downloads-malicious

======
kennywinker
Solution: block every 14th download. Problem solved.

~~~
tomrod
Pr(download is malicious)*Pr(block random download uniformly out of 14
downloads for each server, because timing 14 individual downloads across the
entire Internet is ludicrous) = 1/196

